# Chunky bubs



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I just love how chubby these bubbas are! They're only 8 days old but they're gorgeous little wrigglers and I love the fat, wormy tails on them, especially this little girl whome I've chosen as my keeper from the litter. Not chosen a name yet, I'll see how she develops. She gets kisses all day long though!


picture share


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh she's lovely  Is she a satin?


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah, there's a whole pile of silky satins! I thought she was just a cream but she has a pale coloured head so can't wait for her colours to develop more.


----------

